# Lantern Chuck



## shelly142 (Feb 21, 2019)

The Lantern Chuck shown is not my design.  It was modeled after a Lantern Chuck from Model-Engineer in the UK which in turn may have originated from information gleaned from Tubal Cain’s Book, “Work holding in the Lathe”.  

There were no drawings for this tool only two photos’ showing a general layout of the tool.  I first started by preparing a CAD drawing to determine the general proportions and size of the chuck.

 There are two differences in the originators version and the one that I completed.  First mine has a 1” diameter shank on the arbor to mount it in a 5C collet, on the original the arbor is married which looks to be a 3C collet.  I wanted a more positive method of driving the fasteners to be modified so I incorporated a ¼” hex socket which will accept most all driver bits, phillips, hex, torx, etc.  The two main portions of the tool are machined from 1018 CRS Hex and Rod with brass being used for the nose bushings.
 This tool is probably more useful for the model builder to more precisely modify screws than for the average hobby machinist.  I guess one could continue to use a hacksaw, grinder and file to shorten and modify fasteners.  This version will handle fasteners from #6 up to ¼” diameter.  In the future I plan on making are larger version to manage fasteners of 5/16” and up but once again will have to start with a CAD drawing to determine the appropriate size for the tool.


----------



## Rootpass (Feb 21, 2019)

What a beautiful and useful tool. I could see guys who work on firearms or restore things finding a good use for one too.


----------



## shelly142 (Feb 22, 2019)

Rootpass, thanks for the positive comments.  It was a lot of fun to machine and works great.  Never thought of the firearms angle and I agree it would probably be useful there as well.  Once again thanks.


----------



## brino (Apr 2, 2019)

Great idea, thanks for presenting it here!
-brino


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 3, 2019)

shelly142 said:


> Rootpass, thanks for the positive comments.  It was a lot of fun to machine and works great.  Never thought of the firearms angle and I agree it would probably be useful there as well.  Once again thanks.



Looks especially useful for cutting new scope base mounting screws which need to be cut to a very precise length.
Inspiring, gonna make me one for sure.


----------



## toploader (Apr 3, 2019)

Looks good. Gonna have to add it to the list of projects.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 3, 2019)

Pretty cool, an "inside outer" tool


----------



## shelly142 (Apr 3, 2019)

Thank You one and all for the positive comments.  Happy to share ideas and solutions.


----------



## f350ca (Apr 3, 2019)

You've inspired me. Started drawing one up this aft.

Greg


----------



## shelly142 (Apr 3, 2019)

Maybe these will help and save you some time.


----------



## f350ca (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks for the drawing ! 
Followed it loosely using what I had in the scrap pile. Need to make a few more bushings but ran out of 1/2 inch brass.




Greg


----------



## shelly142 (Apr 6, 2019)

Greg,
Excellent.  Looks like that will get the job done.
Phil


----------



## TIM-RANEY (Dec 2, 2021)

Very ingenious....and thanks for making the plans available. I was getting ready to "guestimate" the dimensions. I plan to stick with the #6 through 1/4" screw design...covers most of what I do; at least for the present. Thanks again to all you guys!


----------



## shelly142 (Dec 2, 2021)

Tim, your welcome, glad to have been of some help.


----------



## shelly142 (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year Brandon428,

If I understand you correctly the item in question is the adaptor.  I noted two Lowes Kobalt Kits that would supply all the pieces required, unfortunately they no longer seem to be available.  As a substitute fix, an off the shelf standard ¼” 6 Point Hex Socket X ¼” drive will get the job done.  You may already have what is needed in your tool box but any brand socket will do.  Just make the bore for the socket a press fit. The drive bits are readily available.

If you have any additional questions, please feel free to ask.  More than happy to help.

Philip Shelton


----------

